# Billig an die alten " blauen " Rezepte rankommen ( Juwe )



## Bullzyi (15. Oktober 2009)

soda, bin ein wenig " generft " ... bin ein braver Billigsaronitkäufer - Zerleger etc und stell dann brav alles ins AH

 Grünes Edelsteine wird zu Schleierstaub verarbeitet... da past alles..

 Meine blauen Steinchen hab ich bisher immer in das AH gestellt ungeschliffen. Bis auf den Roten haben alle anderen einen Wert im Schnitt von 10 g rum ( bis auf den grünen )

 Viele Juwe kaufen mir nun aber z.b meinen Herbstglimmer ab für 10 g und stellen in dann geschliffen für 29 g rein ( 24 ausdauer Steinchen z.b )

 Habe das sehr genau beobachten können... mein Problem, ich kann mich dagegen nur kaum wehren und genau das nerft mich..

 Meine Marken will ich in epische Rezepte investieren... 

 Ich habe nicht die Lust 2 Monate zu warten bis ich alle vernünftigeren !! Steine anbieten kann... durch Dailys.... da ich glaube ich nicht mehr so lange spielen werde... ( PDOK25 hc noch clearen und dann will ich bis 3.3 einfrieren )

 Mit Titanstaub kann man ja Marken kaufen, wird auch eure Idee sein... 5 stack Titanerz kosten bei uns 90g rum 

 90g = 1 Titanstaub
 900g = 10 titanstaub = 1 Juweliersymbol auf Dalaran

 1 blauen Rezept braucht 2 Juweliersymbole von Dalaran

 1800g = 1 blauen Rezept gekauft beim NPC...

 das das viel zu teuer ist dürfte jedem klar sein. Bin auch VZ als zweit beruf, dort kosten die 

 Kleinen Rezepte ( wären im Vergleich meine blauen Juwe Rezepte )

 2 Traumsplitter = 50 g Wert  

 Große Rezepte ( entspricht epischen Juwe Rezepten )

 10 Traumsplitter = 250 g Wert

 Der Knackpunkt ist Titanerz so verflucht teuer ist .... ich kenn es nur von 2 Servern von der Ökonomie her und dort waren sie bei beiden verflucht teuer.... wenn das überall so ist wird es mal Zeit nachzubessern...

 1800g für ein blaues Juwe Rezept vs 50g für ein kleineres VZ Rezept.. .

 da komm ich mich genau 1800/35 = 36 mal verarscht vor... 

 Ab und zu dropen ja in HC Rezepte, ich habe schon für Heal und Prot Gear alle Marken geholt ( dementsprechend war ich schon genug in HCs ) und vielleicht 3 Rezepte habe ich abgestaubt.

 Kann mir wer sonst noch nen Tipp geben wie ich an die blauen Rezepte rankomme ? Würde sie ja im AH kaufen aber nicht mal dort ist was zu finden ...


----------



## Griese (15. Oktober 2009)

Die einzige Möglichkeit da ran zu kommen sind die Marken (sind btw 3 Marken), ehrfürchtigen Ruf, Random Drops und Random Juwe Drops (solltest mit Google erfolg haben)

Du brauchst ja nicht alle Vorlagen, manche von denen sind eh kaum gefragt. 
Ach ja, gibt auch noch 3-4 Ruf Vorlagen. Die Orakel (oder warsn die anderen?) bieten den Gezackten Waldsmaragd an, Söhne Hodirs den Glatten Herbstglimmer. Vorraussetzung ist Ehrfürchtig. Für Ehrfürchtig bei Kirin Tor gibts den Runenbeschriebenen Scharlachrubin, der auch sehr gefragt ist.

Damit hast du schon mal die interessantesten für die jeweilge Farbe, fehlen noch 2. Den Imposanten Zwielichtopal sollte es günstig im AH geben als Vorlage. Bei mir auf dem Server vertick ich den noch regelmäßig für 45g. Solltest du die 4 haben, brauchst du für Gelb, Grün und Violett und Rot schon mal keine Marken ausgeben. 

Das du damit halt nicht flexibel bist wenn ein Stein preislich einbrechen sollte, ist natürlich die andere Seite der Medaille.


----------



## Bullzyi (15. Oktober 2009)

also erstmal vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast mir schon viel damit geholfen...

Finde schon komisch das dem Juwe soviele Steiner in den Weg gelegt werden und anderen Berufen nicht... es sollte ja einigermasen ausgewogen sein alles...  beim juwe ist es im Vergleich zu den anderen Berufen auf keinen Fall..

tja vielleicht gibst ja noch nen Dirty Trick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und irgendwie spuckt ihn gleich aus


----------



## Vatenkeist (21. Oktober 2009)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




juwe zu skillen ist puppeneinfach du hast ne daylie! für marken - bei welchem beruf kannst du von 425-450 mit nem täglichen cd skillen? kenne keinen ehrlich gesagt!
was shcon nerft sind die teuren alten rezepte im ah - hol ich mir auch nit mit meinem warri twink juwe ^^


----------



## Bullzyi (21. Oktober 2009)

juwe ist eine Frechheit wie leicht der auf 450 skillen kann,  selbst wenn man meta steine baut... 60g pro skillpunktl.... das sind ja keine Beträge

mir nerft alles was lange dauert.... ich bin nicht reich nicht arm 42k gold und v mats auf der Bank..

ich will Gas geben ich habe keinen Bock 1 Monat daily zu machen,  wenns einigermassen erleistbar ist ... würd ich es mir kaufen


----------



## Thuzur (21. Oktober 2009)

Als Ingi wäre ich froh, wenn ich Dailys machen könnte und auch nur annährend eine so große Auswahl an herzustellenden (sinnvollen) Dingen hätte!
Wenn all die schönen Dinge die Du haben möchtest einfacher zu bekommen wären, dann wären sie auch lange nciht mehr so exklusiv und Du könntest im AH mit den Steinen auch kaum noch Gold verdienen, oder?
Das Gejammere möchte ich dann auch nicht hören!
Also: Jammert nicht, sondern nutzt die Möglichkeiten und akzeptiert das Unmögliche!
Wer nur rumjammert verdirbt sich und anderen den Tag!


----------



## Rolandos (21. Oktober 2009)

Große Auswahl etwas brauchbares herzustellen, muss ich etwas übersehen haben. Das einzige Brauchbare ist, Epicsteine und Epics schleifen und da auch nur ein paar wenige. Den Rest will keiner, und wenn, nur fast geschenkt. Selbst geschliffene Rare werden verschmäht, obwohl sie zum freien Gebrauch in der Gildenbank liegen und sie sich jeder nehmen kann und das sind schon Steine die oft gebraucht werden.
Die Teile die nur der Juwe selbertragen kann, währen vielleicht noch gut zu verkaufen. Aber Ringe, Schmuck Halsketten, hat man schnell etwas besseres in inis gefunden, juwe kann nur bis Itemlevel 200 etwas herstellen.  Zumal dann auch noch die benötigten Mats teurer sind als man für die Teile wieder rein bekommt. Was habe ich mal gesehen, der Rohstein kostete 10 Gold, der geschliffene 5 Gold, ja genau, da kann man wirklich etwas verdienen. 


Ähnlich wird es den anderen Berufen gehen. Auf alle Fälle ist des Berufssystem und das AH in WoW, für die Tonne.

OK der Juwe kann Rezepte mit Juweliersmarken bekommen, was aber nicht wirklich etwas bringt, da man eigendlich nur einige wenige Rezepte braucht.


----------



## Griese (21. Oktober 2009)

Mit Juwe macht meinen keinen Gewinn? :S

Da sagt meine Goldbörse was anderes Oo


----------



## Bullzyi (23. Oktober 2009)

ich muss die Frage erweitern...   eigentlich wollte ich auf die blauen Rezepte verzichten, bei den tonnen die auch sondiere fallen soviel blaue steinchen ab das ich die ungeschliffen nicht mehr im ah verticken kann..... den grünen schleife ich und verkaufe eh schon für 4,50 g beim heandler aber die anderen....

welche " Rare " geschliffenen Steinchen meint ihr werden sich im schnitt am besten verkaufen ? Also pro Farbe..

Rot
Gelb
Blau 
Orange
Violett
Grün <-- wobei der anscheinend sehr unbeliebt ist

Sicher wird sich das von Server zu Server unterscheiden, ich würd nur gern mal hören was ihr Juwes den aus euren Steinchen zaubert ... 

das ideale wäre natürlich einen Großteil von " rare " steinchen abzudecken... dafür hab ich aber nicht die Rezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hätte gern euren stärksten " Burner " pro Farbe...  von mir aus könnt ihr auch mehrere nennen,  aber bitte dazu sagen wer die nummer 1 ist

danke


----------



## Griese (23. Oktober 2009)

Gelb - Glatter Herbstglimmer
Rot - Da gehen einige. Klobiger, Fraktuierter und der Runenbeschriebene gehen nach meinen Einschätzungen am meisten und am teursten weg.
Lila - Imposanter Zwilichttopal imo
Grün - Gezackter Waldsmaragd
Blau - Gediegener Himmelssaphir
Orange - Ist ganz schwer. Da geht kaum einer gescheit irgendwie. Guck da lieber bei euch im AH, bei uns schwanken die Preise für einen Stein pro Woche um teilweise 30 Gold. Kann sein dass Stein A jetzt 40g im AH kostet, Stein B dafür nur 10 und nächste Woche isses genau anders rum.


----------



## 19Chico73 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie gut wenn man neben nem Juwe noch ne Transmute Alchi hatt und sich damit Täglich aus einem blauen Stein einen Epischen nach seiner Wahl basteln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

